# Watch out Adders about!



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There have been reports of Adders about. There is an anti-serum should your pet be unlucky enough to get bitten. Just check that your vet has it in stock. My practice keeps it at one branch only so it would save time for me to go straight there in the event of an emergency.


----------

